
Apparently, some people forget where they park their Boeing 747s - sricola
http://www.cnn.com/2015/12/08/aviation/malaysia-aviation-airport-abandoned-aircraft/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10697567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10697567)

